# Is my Fire Bellied Newt Pregnant?



## ConnorPanter (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have kept 2 _"Cynops Orientalis"_ Chinese Fire-bellied Newts for around 6 months now and its the breeding season and she (assuming it's a she) has literally doubled in size. The other newt is smaller and much thinner, I have looked on various websites to help identify the sexes and if she is pregnant but I cannot relate to any of the images. 
I feed them on a rich bloodworm and live Daphnia diet and do water changes roughly 3 times a week, could someone help identify if I have a pregnant newt and some guidance on the best way to rear the young? 
I have tried to attach photos onto this post, sorry that they're not the best quality!

Thanks,
Connor


----------

